# Paph. Dollgoldii or H.K.



## Candace (Sep 29, 2009)

I purchased this in 2002 from Paphanatics as a small seedling. It finally decided that it was big enough to bloom for me. I think it's got another spike coming. It's growing in s/h in the greenhouse and I'm happy with it's first bloom.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW!!! SPectacular bloom! Great colour, nerves pattern and staminode!!


----------



## emydura (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice.

It looks more like Harold Koopowitz to me.

David


----------



## Candace (Sep 29, 2009)

I just sent Norito an e-mail with the photo. I'm going to be truly bummed if there was a tag or flask mix up as I've been growing this for many years and I already have 2 or 3 H.K. seedlings:< I'll have to compare the plant growth and leaves to my H.K. seedlings. But I think you're right David!


----------



## jblanford (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I have to say I think it's HK also, I also have one I thought was Dollgoldii it turn out to be HK. I bought mine from Ontario Orchids in Vista, Ca. in 2004, good luck....... Jim.


----------



## John M (Sep 29, 2009)

It's beautiful...and I like the red staminode; but, it's no Dollgoldi.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

Either way its beautiful.  I love these roth crosses but they appear more difficult.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2009)

My first impression was that I've never seen a green Dollgoldi -- it makes sense that it is not.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice nonetheless! HK is one of my favorite Parvi hybrids and yours looks good to me.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 29, 2009)

Candace,
It looks very much like Jon's did when it first opened for him. Have faith.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8936&highlight=dollgoldii


----------



## Candace (Sep 29, 2009)

Hopefully Norito will get back to me. If there was a flask error, I'm sure he knows of it by now. I wanted a Dollgoldii though:<


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 29, 2009)

It would be helpful if we could see the plant


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 29, 2009)

It is a very nice Paph. HK. Paph. Dolldgodii is harder to flower and grow.

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Sep 29, 2009)

Does it have a tall spike Candace? The HK's I have seen were on towering spikes (taller than Dollgoldii).

David


----------



## gonewild (Sep 29, 2009)

If it is Dollgoldi the flower should turn yellow in a few days. I've seen several Dollgoldi open green and then turn yellow.


----------



## Candace (Sep 29, 2009)

> Does it have a tall spike Candace? The HK's I have seen were on towering spikes (taller than Dollgoldii).



Yes, the spike is tall. Tomorrow, in the daylight, I'll compare it to my H.K. seedlings. I think vendors see me coming and say, "Oh, Candace is here quick, switch the tags. She'll bloom the sucker in 7 years and we'll have a chuckle.":sob:


----------



## toddybear (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a beauty either way.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 30, 2009)

I think that's a beauty!!!


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 30, 2009)

H.K. Dollgoldii much yellower. HK's are blooming now too.


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2009)

More photos and a comparison to an H.K. seedling I got from Antec. They look suspiciously similar.


Look sideways at this one :>


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 30, 2009)

You already got my little opinion on the "waste of time" site, but yeah, the leaf patterns here couldn't look more similar. I understand why the sad face, but the upside is it's a really beautiful HK. (I know, I know--not helpful.)


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are two sibling Dollgoldis.
As you can see sometimes the genetics don't work the same.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2009)

Terrible. I'll take the yellow one!
I don't know which it is, I've never bloomed one but my first impressions was, "That's very green-maybe its a Greendolgi!" or would that be Dollgreeni?!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 30, 2009)

That's crazy! I'd have bet my life on that first one being HK (and died).


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow. I don't know what to think now. Lance, what were the spike lengths on these? And is the plant growth similar to mine? I haven't heard back from the breeder yet. But, I won't change the tag until I hear what's what from him.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd say the spikes were about 18 inches tall.
The foliage looks like your plant.

It will be interesting to hear what the breeder has to say.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting...

Lance, that yellow flowered one is a dream plant in my eyes.

Candace, what a gorgeous plant you've got - so healthy. Well done!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 30, 2009)

Candace said:


>



wow... even if not gold yellow (as should be expected), I really like this one... is that (emerald) green color on this flowers real? :drool:


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know if this is good for all HK's and Dolls, but I have 2 pics of HK and the staminode is round in both. In the Dolls it's oblong on both. Judging by that, I'm changing my vote. I think you have a nice Dollgoldi there. It ain't easy being green.


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2009)

> I'd say the spikes were about 18 inches tall.
> The foliage looks like your plant.



Interesting. My spike is about 14" tall. 



> Lance, that yellow flowered one is a dream plant in my eyes.


 It's hard to believe they're sibs. Amazing what genetics can do.


----------



## Candace (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I heard back from the breeder and he thinks it's also a H.K. I sent links to the plant growths to see if he changes his mind. But, he has nicely offered to replace the plant eventually(I'm assuming he doesn't have any right now). So, unless I hear back from him differently, or the plant turns very yellow in the next few days(don't think so!) I'll be going with H.K. 

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2009)

$1! :evil:


----------



## John M (Oct 2, 2009)

Those 2 sibs posted for comparison not only have different colour, they've got differently shaped staminode shields. Hmmmmm?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 2, 2009)

Candace said:


> ...and I already have 2 or 3 H.K. seedlings



You can send the excess to me.

But don't despair too much. Maybe one of those seedlings are in fact a mixed-up dollgoldi


----------



## e-spice (Oct 2, 2009)

I would be extremely suspicious of a mix up somewhere along the line. The top one looks like a textbook Harold Koopowitz. The color of the stripes, the pattern of the stripes, the background color are all very malipoense like.

e-spice



gonewild said:


> Here are two sibling Dollgoldis.
> As you can see sometimes the genetics don't work the same.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2009)

e-spice, I agree with you. I know the staminode isn't everything, but the top photo and the one Candace posted don't look anything like the stams of the dollgoldis I've seen.


----------



## McPaph (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice looking H.K. Bummer it wasn't a Dollgoldi. I have a couple of Dollgoldi
And the leaves are a little different than yours. They don't have the rippling and are a little thinner. What ever that's worth.

Mick


----------



## P-chan (Oct 3, 2009)

I've learned a lot here. I almost bought a Dollgoldi today, too. They're all pretty, however.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

If you can get a mature one at a good price, do it; or let me know where to get it!


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a chance you will have the opportunity to select your own in just a little over a month.



NYEric said:


> If you can get a mature one at a good price, do it; or let me know where to get it!


----------



## P-chan (Oct 4, 2009)

The one I was going to get was from the Piping Rock catalog. It wasn't blooming size, however. I'm going to hold off 'till I see the one I want in bloom. (Some day!):wink:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

Someone from NYC had one in multiple bloom last year but I didn't get to bid on it.


----------

